# amd 7670m laptop dedicated gpu not supported ?



## jianu81 (Jun 25, 2018)

I tried radeon driver and it didn't work,nor amdgpu or ati.Can anyone help ? I'm running FreeBSD 12-current


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2018)

jianu81 said:


> I'm running FreeBSD 12-current


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## jianu81 (Jun 25, 2018)

SirDice Should I close the thread then ?Sorry for the trouble


----------

